# 1998 pathfinder, and finding a way through the firewall...



## renegade4450 (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah....i need to get a power cable to my battery...but i cant find a good area to get the cable through the firewall. what are some really easy areas to get the cable through, and then be able to find the cable on the other side?

ideas on how to do this?? 1998 pathfinder SE with a bose system.


----------



## renegade4450 (Jul 25, 2008)

found it today, for anybody who needs it...

1. unscrew your passenger side glove compartment
2. unscrew all the gold screws to the black box. 
3. pull the black box a little bit free, and open your hood,
4. you should see a little bit of light come through a hole in the firewall
5. put the cable through that hole and then reseal all thoes screws and glove compartment


----------

